# rtorrent pkg now in repo



## NapoleonWils0n (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi All

rtorrent pkg is now in the main repo
rtorrent wasn't in the main repo for FreeBSD 12 because of an issue with a perl dependency

So I thought I would set up poudriere and build my own version

I got poudriere all set up last night and was going to build rtorrent today, but then I did an update today and wouldn't you know it rtorrent was in the main repo again

So looks like I'll have to find another package to build with poudriere

But not wasted time as I learned a few things along the way, and I made some notes about poudriere from the handbook and digital ocean article 

poudriere notes


----------



## Nyakov (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi, I hope it is right place to ask.
I cannot find info about rc script for daemon mode.
Does rtorrent port supply one, or I should write one myself?

In rtorrent.rc there is an option - system.daemon.set
Should I use it in pair with rc script?


----------



## diizzy (Dec 9, 2020)

There isn't one, also I would suggest you to look at either qBittorrent(-nox) or Transmission as both are still in (more) active development.


----------



## Nyakov (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for reply but I want to bring up old memories with rtorrent :3


----------

